# Buzzer siren sound from the computer during start up.



## maggo (Mar 19, 2008)

I experience a very annoying problem during the start up of my computer. Don't know if its related to Windows Xp or not.
Just an number of seconds after pressing the on switch my computer starts to sound like a siren (like a police car). This continues until Windows have started and the computer is fully up and running. Then its stops. I have not experienced any other trouble concerning general operations or software complications.
Since I'm not guru concerning computers I don't have clue way this is happening.

I've ran a virus check (avast anti virus last update), and Ad aware but have not found any thing.

The sound seems to come from the sound card or the mobo.. its a sound from some kind of buzzer, and you can also hear it from the speakers if they are turned on..

could someone help me???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you will find its a warning from the bios you should look in the PC health and monitoring section or some name similar to that


probally is a cpu fan speed warning or temp warning


I find sometimes the cpu warning temp is set to low or the cpu fan rpm is set to low


if you change the cpu temp warning to 60C 

then change your cpu fan speed to a setting which will make it run at max rpm all the time / I think you will find your siren will go away

check your motherboard manual for these settings


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it possible that it could be something stuck in your cpu fan? Because if nothing happens other than the sound I can't imagine it being a warning sound.


----------



## maggo (Mar 19, 2008)

I've adjusted the the fan and the temperature monitoring values in the BIOS, but it didn't help.. In any case.. the fan was running fine and the temperature was also ok according to the current display value.. so I disabled the beep (as the BIOS called it) and since then the start up been quiet. Thanks for the help.. hopefully the problem is solved now..My analysis of this is that the buzzer have a life of its own. I guess it will be fine since the computer have an automatic shut down procedure if it over heats (according to BIOS), or I will find my self buying a new computer in a few days..


----------

